# Rotator Cuff Strain?



## wasep11 (Oct 29, 2011)

THIS IS LONG:Hey so friday my friend and i decided to go to the gym,  unfortunately something happened to me =-(, i went for a little run to  warm up, i did warm up, but i think because i didn???t warm up my rotator  cuff, with arm circles or stretched that much this happened, we went to  shoulder press, i grabbed my 40s, and yes Ive done 8 reps with 40s  before, so i know i could do it, i was doing the presses and in about  the 4 or 5 rep i felt something weird in the shoulder, didn???t hear a  pop, or rip, anything like that it just moved in a weird way, i tried to  fix my posture and finished that set. Now next time we did that  exercise i lowered my weight to be safe, maybe it wasn???t my day i  thought lol. Lowered to 35s my friend of course was like oh cm on you  are lowering the weight lol , still i continued with 35s just to be  safe, i did the same thing and on the 3 rep i felt the same thing, but  stupid of me i continued BIG MISTAKE, stupid ego and on the 5 rep it  happened again, but it held the longest, so i said this is it, i didn???t  continue to workout because of fear of making the strain or injury  worst. Now i don???t think is nothing serious, my flexibility is still the  same, my shoulder hurts when i put my arm in a shoulder press position,  and when i lift it straight past my head,what im planning to do is,  back down from upper body stuff, arms, chest and back which were the  most fun for me =-(, and focus on legs and core, and cardio, and also do  some exercises to rehabilitate the shoulder like tying a band to a pole  and grabbing the band with my hand to the side and rotating the arm as  far out as possible or inner rotations and outer rotations XD, and  hoping that by next week ill be better, and when i come back to  shoulder, i wont go heavy on the weights maybe 15-10 pounds lower than i  normally do higher reps 12-15 What do you think? should i do those  exercises or should i stop using the shoulder for a while and well this  was last friday its been a week from that and the pain is alot better,  it went down alot since then, but still ill wait till monday and see how  it is, if not maybe another week, just to do a test, push ups did not  hurt my shoulder, maybe sometimes i feel a slight discomfort but nothing  major, pull ups the same thing, only in pull ups thought, i can do chin  ups no problem the difference is the underhand and outer hand position,  my shoulder doesn???t hurt unless i try to make it hurt putting it in  positions that i know are uncomfortable, what hurts the most probably is  when i stretch it past my head something like this 
http://chourishi.in/stretching/img/Shoulder_Adductor_Elevator_and_Protractor_Stretch.jpg

 but the pain is tolerable in a scale from 1 to 10 about a 1-2 maybe 3  if i REALLY stretch it jaja, but i don???t know what do you think, if it  hurts more than 2 weeks im planning to go to the doctor, i am just  afraid of surgery :S. Thanks, what do you think it is? Deltoid Strain?,  ive seen websites in wich they divide it into 3 grades 3 being the worst  and even the rotator cuff they divide into 3, as ive seen i think i  have grade 1, i can usee my arm normally, it only hurts when i really  want it to make it hurt, i can do pushups with no to little discomfort,  same with pullups, i cant really say where the pain is coming from but i  think its from about the middle deltoid down to where it connects to  the bicep and tricep.

Well its been almost two weeks now and the pain has subside alot, just  for a test, pushups dont bother at all, its just when i finish doing  them and i get up i can actually feel a little sharp pain, is not a  ENORMOUS amount of pain, but i feel it then it goes away, same when  doing shoulder press, i do them little to no discomfort and then when i  finish i feel this little pain, i havent done a workout, but was just  testing did a few reps to see, ive been doing rehab exercises low weight  15-20 reps 3 sets each, ive been strecthing, been doing yoga, lower  body,core etc.. but i really feel the urge of doing upper body again,  but i know its better to wait a few weeks than to wait a few months  jaja. I wanted to start exercising on monday but i think ill have a  little pain still, should i start and do high reps on everything and  replace presses or any overhead type move with a rehab exercise lateral  raises or something like that, my upper body workouts would consist of  only pushups and pullups ,but i dont know, inflammation is not a  symptom, never was even in day one, just pain. so what should i wait one  more week, start exercising low weight higher reps replacing presses?

ALL SUMMED UP:
- When did it happen and what were you doing when it happened? Gym, shoulder press
- Where specifically is your pain? Shoulder, i would say its fomr the middle to were it connects with the bicep between there.
- When in the movement does it hurt?http://chourishi.in/stretching/img/Shoulder_Adductor_Elevator_and_Protractor_Stretch.jpg that hurts, when in shoulder press position with a dumbbell it  hurts in the starting position.
- Does the pain effect other movements too? At first if i did heavy  weight on bicep it hurt, now it doesnt, in pushups it hurts only when im  done with the pushups i geel this slight pain nothing exagerating  though.
- Have you been exercising long? About a year
- Have you been injured before? I dont know if injured,but my wrist hurt  once and it went away after a week, i remember my shoulder hurt once  too in july or june, after a week or two it went away too, thats about  it.
- Are you working? No im at school
- Are(have) you seeing anyone regarding this? No, not yet, i really dont  see the need for it YET, pain is going down and i can do stuff that  hurt before now it doesnt.
- Age? 15


----------



## bjg (Oct 30, 2011)

rotator cuff injury is very common in bodybuilding almost all bodybuilders i know had this problem. all you have to do is:  avoid exercises that hurt like shoulder presses, warm up well, do not jerk the weight always lift slowly and control the weight no sudden move, no heavy weights, rest well between workouts,  don't test yourself if you hurt or not for 2 weeks , you are young you will heal quickly, but be careful after you heal completely: keep doing what you are doing now (being careful) for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 30, 2011)

bjg said:


> rotator cuff injury is very common in bodybuilding almost all bodybuilders i know had this problem. all you have to do is:  avoid exercises that hurt like shoulder presses, warm up well, do not jerk the weight always lift slowly and control the weight no sudden move, no heavy weights, rest well between workouts,  don't test yourself if you hurt or not for 2 weeks , you are young you will heal quickly, but be careful after you heal completely: keep doing what you are doing now (being careful) for 2-3 weeks.



Thanks, ill try my best on not doing 1-2 reps of pushups to see how i am doing XD, but really i dont think it hurts me 1-2 reps of pushups 1 -2 reps of pullup, 1-2 rep of shoulder press with like 10 pounds, but ill try to stop doing that, the pain is nearly gone, but ill take one or 2 more weeks, ill keep doing the rehab 3 times a week, stretching, legs, and core and cardio. Its been two weeks, so you think i should take another 2 weeks? Cause i know even though the pain isn't there, if i start right away ill probably re-injure it again, because it hasn't heal completely.


----------



## bjg (Oct 30, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Thanks, ill try my best on not doing 1-2 reps of pushups to see how i am doing XD, but really i dont think it hurts me 1-2 reps of pushups 1 -2 reps of pullup, 1-2 rep of shoulder press with like 10 pounds, but ill try to stop doing that, the pain is nearly gone, but ill take one or 2 more weeks, ill keep doing the rehab 3 times a week, stretching, legs, and core and cardio. Its been two weeks, so you think i should take another 2 weeks? Cause i know even though the pain isn't there, if i start right away ill probably re-injure it again, because it hasn't heal completely.


 wait one more week then start exercising again but warm up well and use  SLOW movements no sudden jerking movements and only exercises that do not hurt, use light weights and few reps in whatever you are doing, better to use dumbell presses than push ups, and lat pull down instead of pull ups this way you can use light weight.  increase effort gradually the next week , even if you hurt a tiny bit for a while it is ok, the pain will go away with time if you don't do jerking movements . Avoid at all cost any uncontrolled movements like playing rough and wrestling for a month. exercising with light weight actually can help you heal but rough play is not good at all for your injury.
i bet 3 weeks from now you will be fine


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW not reading the 17 page essays in here but dont be stupid about it bro. I tore my cuff a few years back and did nothing about it and it healed wrong and now i regret not taking care of it properly


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 30, 2011)

bjg said:


> wait one more week then start exercising again but warm up well and use  SLOW movements no sudden jerking movements and only exercises that do not hurt, use light weights and few reps in whatever you are doing, better to use dumbell presses than push ups, and lat pull down instead of pull ups this way you can use light weight.  increase effort gradually the next week , even if you hurt a tiny bit for a while it is ok, the pain will go away with time if you don't do jerking movements . Avoid at all cost any uncontrolled movements like playing rough and wrestling for a month. exercising with light weight actually can help you heal but rough play is not good at all for your injury.
> i bet 3 weeks from now you will be fine



Thing is i workout at home, so i dont have access to a lat pulldown machine, i guess ill do rows, and what about flys? can i do flys or only presses? can you tell me an example routine for chest and back please, for arms i guess ill keep doing what i do just that with less weight jaja.  Or is it just basically do wat i was doing before just that without pushups,pullups, and another move that bothers my shoulder, like presses, or kind of any overhead movement jaja.


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> WOW not reading the 17 page essays in here but dont be stupid about it bro. I tore my cuff a few years back and did nothing about it and it healed wrong and now i regret not taking care of it properly


 
jaja its all summed up at the end basically.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> jaja its all summed up at the end basically.


 hahaha oh okay i read that part good job on the sum up sorry im lazy


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's some good warmups you can do - most of this was recommended by my PT from Stanford hospital after I had some minor shoulder surgery to address rotator issues.






YouTube Video


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 31, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Here's some good warmups you can do - most of this was recommended by my PT from Stanford hospital after I had some minor shoulder surgery to address rotator issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, really helpful, unfortunately i don't have a foam roller right now. Heard great things about foam rollers, planning to buy one soon. thanks


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 31, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Thanks, really helpful, unfortunately i don't have a foam roller right now. Heard great things about foam rollers, planning to buy one soon. thanks



YOu can also use a couple tennis balls in a tube sock.


----------



## bjg (Oct 31, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Thing is i workout at home, so i dont have access to a lat pulldown machine, i guess ill do rows, and what about flys? can i do flys or only presses? can you tell me an example routine for chest and back please, for arms i guess ill keep doing what i do just that with less weight jaja.  Or is it just basically do wat i was doing before just that without pushups,pullups, and another move that bothers my shoulder, like presses, or kind of any overhead movement jaja.



you can do one arm dumbell rows, you can do assisted pull ups (knees bent and someone would help you or you can use a chair to push with your bent legs)
you can do dumbell presses , you can do flys, you can do inclined push ups where our chest is higher than your legs it is easier than a regular push up, you
can do biceps preacher curl or leaning on  something  one arm or regular barbell preacher curl.
The important part is : DO NOT jerk the weight or accelerate it quickly, just work out SMOOTH and SLOW with light weight .


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 31, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> YOu can also use a couple tennis balls in a tube sock.



You wont believe this but i don't have tennis ball, or any other ball like baseball or something, only have basketballs,soccer balls lol


----------



## wasep11 (Oct 31, 2011)

bjg said:


> you can do one arm dumbell rows, you can do assisted pull ups (knees bent and someone would help you or you can use a chair to push with your bent legs)
> you can do dumbell presses , you can do flys, you can do inclined push ups where our chest is higher than your legs it is easier than a regular push up, you
> can do biceps preacher curl or leaning on  something  one arm or regular barbell preacher curl.
> The important part is : DO NOT jerk the weight or accelerate it quickly, just work out SMOOTH and SLOW with light weight .



Thanks, really good information, today i did an ab workout followed by my rehab , really took my time warming up, with some non weighted exercises, strechted for a good 5 minutes and did my rehab exercises which is bascially this external rotation 3 sets 15-20reps,lateral raise 3 sets 15-20,front raise 3 sets 15-20 reps, arm circles really small to no weight 10 counterclockwise and 10 clockwise, cuban rotation 3 sets 15-20 reps and finally shrugs 3 sets 15-20 reps, i really felt good during this, ive might have done i lil bit more reps than i should have :S, but it felt really then strecthed for like 7 minutes and took a warm shower  do you think 3 sets of each is to much?


----------



## bjg (Nov 1, 2011)

the rotational moves you are doing are basically are used for rehabilitating the rotator cuff but don't over do it with reps, 3 sets are fine in all your exercises but do not do so many reps you don't need to .....10-12 reps is more than enough for your rehab. these rehab moves can also be used to warm up before a workout  even later in the future when you are totally recovered. one good rehab exercise would be to hold (one arm) a cable from a pulley with light weight or an elastic band at home attached at your shoulder height , stretch it with one arm , arm straight and do rotations with your shoulder, standing facing the elastic band and then side way.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> You wont believe this but i don't have tennis ball, or any other ball like baseball or something, only have basketballs,soccer balls lol



Pick up some! Easy thing to get at Kmart, probably the drug store or most any other place that has basic sporting stuff. Makes a HYUGE difference if you've got a stiff back or muscles that are jacked up.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 1, 2011)

bjg said:


> the rotational moves you are doing are basically are used for rehabilitating the rotator cuff but don't over do it with reps, 3 sets are fine in all your exercises but do not do so many reps you don't need to .....10-12 reps is more than enough for your rehab. these rehab moves can also be used to warm up before a workout  even later in the future when you are totally recovered. one good rehab exercise would be to hold (one arm) a cable from a pulley with light weight or an elastic band at home attached at your shoulder height , stretch it with one arm , arm straight and do rotations with your shoulder, standing facing the elastic band and then side way.



oh damn oops lol, i feel a little discomfort from yesterday jaja, nothing bad though, 10-12 reps from now on, its basically feel the burn but not go further, like in normal workout :S, ill let it rest for two more days till i do it again. Legs today


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Pick up some! Easy thing to get at Kmart, probably the drug store or most any other place that has basic sporting stuff. Makes a HYUGE difference if you've got a stiff back or muscles that are jacked up.



Might as well just get the foam roller jaja


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 3, 2011)

bjg said:


> wait one more week then start exercising again but warm up well and use  SLOW movements no sudden jerking movements and only exercises that do not hurt, use light weights and few reps in whatever you are doing, better to use dumbell presses than push ups, and lat pull down instead of pull ups this way you can use light weight.  increase effort gradually the next week , even if you hurt a tiny bit for a while it is ok, the pain will go away with time if you don't do jerking movements . Avoid at all cost any uncontrolled movements like playing rough and wrestling for a month. exercising with light weight actually can help you heal but rough play is not good at all for your injury.
> i bet 3 weeks from now you will be fine



Hey the pain is alot less now, in a 1/10 its probably at less than 1 LOL, like 0.75 or something, if i really REALLY stretch thought can get up to 1 or 1.2, progress is going good, starting monday going to start exercising again like you said, no pushups except incline, rows, assisted pullups with the chair, etc.. curls with light weight, slowly and 10-12 reps, chest press, flys. Cant wait till i get to were i was before, well i probably havent lost that much strength, but cant wait to be back 100 percent again, this was a great lesson jaja, going to be really careful with the shoulder from now on, hope i dont re-injure it again, these suckers take alot of time to heal. :S Thanks for everything ill keep posting my progress, and if there is anything you want to say, say it.. lol


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey one more thing is it normal my shoulder hurts A LITTLE tiny bit, just like a little discomfort after the rehab exercises?


----------



## bjg (Nov 4, 2011)

normal to hurt a little bit after any exercise ,it will feel  tired because you are always subconsciously comparing it to the other shoulder, so ur brain makes u  feel this tiny difference which makes you feel this discomfort. this small discomfort takes some time to completely go away, the important now is to totally avoid any sudden moves and acceleration with your shoulder always start the movement slowly. 
as i said most bodybuilders suffered from rotator cuff problems your problem is minor don't worry about it.
keep us posted


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> normal to hurt a little bit after any exercise ,it will feel  tired because you are always subconsciously comparing it to the other shoulder, so ur brain makes u  feel this tiny difference which makes you feel this discomfort. this small discomfort takes some time to completely go away, the important now is to totally avoid any sudden moves and acceleration with your shoulder always start the movement slowly.
> as i said most bodybuilders suffered from rotator cuff problems your problem is minor don't worry about it.
> keep us posted



oh, makes sense, damn its minor, cant imagine how long a major injury takes to heal, i have one more question before i begin to workout on monday, in chest with the incline flies, presses i should go less weight 10-12 reps or 10-15 reps slowly and controlled and in the pushups should i max out how many i can? In back im guessing im maxing out on pullups since im doing them assisted. On the rows do i do the  same thing as chest? 10-12 or 10-15 slow. On shoulders ill keep dong the same rehab workout, in arms, can i do chair dips? what about a negative curl, which is a bicep curl, but instead you start from the top and let the weight go down slowly, you use more weight since you dont curl it up just down. Legs and abs ill keep doing what i do. And what about outer bicep curl something like this http://www.health-and-physical-fitness.com/images/RB_OuterBicepCurlFlex.jpg just that with dumbbells, from there on, im pretty good i believe, any other exercise i shouldnt do, ur welcome to tell me


----------



## caaraa (Nov 6, 2011)

the  rotational moves you are doing are basically are used for  rehabilitating the rotator cuff but don't over do it with reps.


----------



## bjg (Nov 6, 2011)

keep doing the rehab but less reps. Now after you warm up properly you can do presses as you said controlled motion 12 reps fine, push ups you can start maxing out as long as no pain in any rep. pull ups are ok just dont swing  and when you do them slowly and controlled you can't do much so you need assistance. biceps curls are fine but light weight because if you try heavy you will have the tendency to jerk the dumbells in the begining so what i recommand  for biceps for now  is to  lean on something like a preacher curl (one arm or both) this way you isolate the shoulder and you take out any stress from it, (if you do them standing or sitting there will be stress on the shoulder then just be careful of the sudden moves), rows no problem like chest.
Chair dips: use two chairs parallel so that you are more comfortable and your back is aligned with your arms, if you use one chair your arms will be behind your back putting stress on shoulders, then do dips but don't go down all the way, just half way, for triceps you can also do push ups like this: you r arms must be higher than legs like you are leaning on a table, but now  tuck your elbows in to your body and hands close to each other and do push ups, your head must almost touch your hands as you go down like skull crushers. 
COMPLETELY AVOID ANY KIND OF upright front rows for shoulders (like front raises but bending elbows) Do NOT Do this one at all.
VERY IMPORTANT: REST WELL BETWEEN YOUR FIRST WORKOUTS i would say 2 days between workouts for the first 5 workouts. and see from there how you feel, if you are getting better and don't feel worse then you can workout more often , if not then rest 3 days instead of two between workouts etc....from now on you have to manage your injury smartly. you'l be fine soon


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> keep doing the rehab but less reps. Now after you warm up properly you can do presses as you said controlled motion 12 reps fine, push ups you can start maxing out as long as no pain in any rep. pull ups are ok just dont swing  and when you do them slowly and controlled you can't do much so you need assistance. biceps curls are fine but light weight because if you try heavy you will have the tendency to jerk the dumbells in the begining so what i recommand  for biceps for now  is to  lean on something like a preacher curl (one arm or both) this way you isolate the shoulder and you take out any stress from it, (if you do them standing or sitting there will be stress on the shoulder then just be careful of the sudden moves), rows no problem like chest.
> Chair dips: use two chairs parallel so that you are more comfortable and your back is aligned with your arms, if you use one chair your arms will be behind your back putting stress on shoulders, then do dips but don't go down all the way, just half way, for triceps you can also do push ups like this: you r arms must be higher than legs like you are leaning on a table, but now  tuck your elbows in to your body and hands close to each other and do push ups, your head must almost touch your hands as you go down like skull crushers.
> COMPLETELY AVOID ANY KIND OF upright front rows for shoulders (like front raises but bending elbows) Do NOT Do this one at all.
> VERY IMPORTANT: REST WELL BETWEEN YOUR FIRST WORKOUTS i would say 2 days between workouts for the first 5 workouts. and see from there how you feel, if you are getting better and don't feel worse then you can workout more often , if not then rest 3 days instead of two between workouts etc....from now on you have to manage your injury smartly. you'l be fine soon



Thanks man, really helpful, now the upright rows should i avoid that COMPLETELY? EVEN when my shoulder stops hurting and its healed should i  avoid that exercise? And let me see if i get what you are saying about resting a few days, so on monday im planning on doing chest, so you are recommending a have tuesday off and then on wendesday i do lats, rest thursday and then on friday i do shoulders rest saturday and on sunday  i do legs etc..etc.. like that?


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 6, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Thanks man, really helpful, now the upright rows should i avoid that COMPLETELY? EVEN when my shoulder stops hurting and its healed should i  avoid that exercise? And let me see if i get what you are saying about resting a few days, so on monday im planning on doing chest, so you are recommending a have tuesday off and then on wendesday i do lats, rest thursday and then on friday i do shoulders rest saturday and on sunday  i do legs etc..etc.. like that?



Also you didnt answer about the negative curl, which you start the curl from the top position and let it down slowly you use more weight but my arm is against my leg so i guess its ok, just asking because of the heavy weight. Oh and wat about dumbbell pullovers?


----------



## bjg (Nov 6, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Also you didnt answer about the negative curl, which you start the curl from the top position and let it down slowly you use more weight but my arm is against my leg so i guess its ok, just asking because of the heavy weight. Oh and wat about dumbbell pullovers?



yep that is fine , pullovers are fine as long as you dont go all the way back and too much to the front , stop as you get above your head.
yes avoid front row raises for now for about 6 months these put lot of stress on rotator cuff. 
as you said rest between workouts, you can do two muscles in one day and rest 2 days then again 2 muscles then rest 2 days etc..
better than doing one muscle and rest 1 day.
now what you can do is to do chest and shoulders at the same day but not too many shoulders sets...this way your shoulders get plenty of rest, because if you do chest one day then shoulders another day you will be working your shoulders too much because as you do chest your shoulders will be working also. here is a routine you can follow:
don't think monday, tuesday etc.. just follow a program not according to days:
chest + shoulders, rest 2 days, back and biceps, rest 1 day, triceps, rest 2 days, legs, rest 1 day then again chest shoulders,..... like this your shoulders get plenty of rest

or another alternative:
chest triceps- rest 2 days- back biceps-rest 2 days- shoulders- rest 1 day- legs- rest 2 days and again start all over

you can do abs in the days you rest.
as you get better you can decrease the rest periods.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> yep that is fine , pullovers are fine as long as you dont go all the way back and too much to the front , stop as you get above your head.
> yes avoid front row raises for now for about 6 months these put lot of stress on rotator cuff.
> as you said rest between workouts, you can do two muscles in one day and rest 2 days then again 2 muscles then rest 2 days etc..
> better than doing one muscle and rest 1 day.
> ...




Damn so no upright rows for 6 months, what is a good alternative for it, now  2 days so 48 hours right, so lets say i workout on monday then i would workout again on Wednesday it is kind of a stupid question but hey better ask than to injure something jaja. Im going to post how my routine would look:

Chest and shoulder:

Warm-up and stretch

Superset1: Chest flies and External rotation rest 30-90 seconds for next superset

Superset2:Chest Press,Front raise and lateral raise, i combine them instead of doing them separately like 12 reps front raise i do 1 front raise then 1 lateral raise etc.. etc.. 30-90 seconds rest for next superset 

Superset3:Incline Fly and Shrugs Rest 30-90 seconds for next superset

Superset4:Incline Press and Incline Pushups 60-90 Seconds rest. Repeat

Then just repeat everything 3 times

Stretch

Back and Biceps:

Warm-up and stretch 

Superset1: Dumbbell Curl and One Arm Row 30-90 seconds rest for nest superset

Superset2:Wide Pullup And Twenty Ones 60-90 seconds rest for next superset

Superset3: 2 Dumbbell Bent Over Row and Hammer Curls 30-90 Seconds rest for next superset How to do Standing Bent Over Row with Two Dumbbells- Back Exercise Training Workout something like that maybe ill do it sitting down for lower back protection.

Superset4: Narrow Grip Pullup and Reverse Curls 60-90 Seconds rest for next superset

Superset5: Chinup and this exercise i know called Crazy Eights which is holding one arm halfway in a curl in a static position doing 8 curls with the other arm then switch do 8 reps with the other arm and hold it with the other and repeat one more time so 16 reps each arm 32 in all. Rest 60-120 seconds.

Repeat 3 more times.

Stretch

Triceps:

Warm-up and stretch

Tricep Kickback 3 sets 10-12 reps

Chair Dips Max Reps 3 sets 10-12 reps

Lying Two Dumbbell Tricep Extension 3 sets 10-12 reps

I dont know what exercise to put here, One arm seated or standing dumbbell tricep extension, or two dumbbell standing or seated dumbbell tricep extension, or one dumbbell seated tricep extension difference from the one arm is in this one you use one dumbbell for both arms so that means more weight which i think its no good so lets put that out, or a tricep bench press which is a variant from a normal bench press your palms are facing you. Something like this Reverse Triceps Bench Press Exercise Guide and Video just that with dumbbells.

3 sets 10-12 reps.

Stretch.

Legs, keep doing what im doing, lunges, dumbbell squats jumping squats jump rope calf raises all good stuff.

Abs, in rest days, and that is about it, i know its long, but yeah, any exercises i need to remove or if i need to shorten the workout or something let me know thanks , oh and for how much should i be doing this 1 month?


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok im going to start the routine right now lets see how it goes


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey so just finished and it went great, no pain at all in the chest press, little discomfort on the flies, no pain on the external rotation or the side and front raise, no pain on the shrugs, no pain at all on the pushups. and wow presses and flies dont give me as much as a pump as pushups, but you do sure feel it wearing you down at the last set my arms were shaking jajajaj.


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

hey for chest: avoid inclined flies with heavy weights , a good one would be to superset dumbell flat press and flat flies then do inclined press or you can do flat presses then superset inclined press with flat flies. you can do push ups flat, or chest higher than legs or legs high (that is the hardest one). the rest is fine
triceps: all what you mentioned are good i would do one arm triceps extensions at the end.you can use reverse grip or hammer grip.
now for inclined presses you can use a wooden board like 10-12 inches wide and 5 ft long and stone blocs to raise it up in an inclined, 30-40 degrees of inclination is enough. but BE CAREFUL
the side of your board leaning on the ground must be blocked against something like a wall because it could slide and you will hurt yourself. you can place your stone blocs 4- 5ft from a wall and place the board on the bloc on one side and the other side on the floor against the base of the wall.
OR you can buy an inclined bench the one used for inclined sit ups and use it for sit ups, inclined presses, and declined presses.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> hey for chest: avoid inclined flies with heavy weights , a good one would be to superset dumbell flat press and flat flies then do inclined press or you can do flat presses then superset inclined press with flat flies. you can do push ups flat, or chest higher than legs or legs high (that is the hardest one). the rest is fine
> triceps: all what you mentioned are good i would do one arm triceps extensions at the end.you can use reverse grip or hammer grip.
> now for inclined presses you can use a wooden board like 10-12 inches wide and 5 ft long and stone blocs to raise it up in an inclined, 30-40 degrees of inclination is enough. but BE CAREFUL
> the side of your board leaning on the ground must be blocked against something like a wall because it could slide and you will hurt yourself. you can place your stone blocs 4- 5ft from a wall and place the board on the bloc on one side and the other side on the floor against the base of the wall.
> OR you can buy an inclined bench the one used for inclined sit ups and use it for sit ups, inclined presses, and declined presses.



Yeah just discovered how to do incline on a stability ball jaja, its  pretty cool if you don't have a bench and it is also harder, because you  need to balance and that works the stabilizer muscles too, so i guess  its killing 2 birs with one stone jajaja now on the chest routine you  want me to change this?

Superset3:Incline Fly and Shrugs Rest 30-90 seconds for next superset

I dont get it thought you want me to remove shrugs? Like this?

Superset3umbbell Flat Press, Flat Flies and Incline Press AND shrugs?  or no shrugs, also wouldn't it be better if i do the flies first and  then go to presses since you usually use less weight on flies, so i go  to press lets say im going 50 pounds, then i cant super set to flies  because i cant do 50s on flies and i would have to change the weight  etc..etc.. and you want me to do these three exercises without rest  except maybe for the incline and the shrugs to change the weight, but i  dont know how would the chest routine look like, can you copy and paste  what i had and put the changes, that would be really helpful, if you  dont want to, dont worry i understand jaja.


----------



## bjg (Nov 8, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Yeah just discovered how to do incline on a stability ball jaja, its  pretty cool if you don't have a bench and it is also harder, because you  need to balance and that works the stabilizer muscles too, so i guess  its killing 2 birs with one stone jajaja now on the chest routine you  want me to change this?
> 
> Superset3:Incline Fly and Shrugs Rest 30-90 seconds for next superset
> 
> ...


Chest:3 sets of flat dumbell press then3 sets of inclined dumbel press superseted with 3 sets of flat flies. sometimesyou can do an afterburn move like doing flies then presses with no rest. then you move to your pushups
. You can do shoulder shrugs  with lateral raises, and dumbell shoulder presses, and front raise (light), and dumbell rear deltoids reverse flies (light weight)
=p


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 8, 2011)

bjg said:


> Chest:3 sets of flat dumbell press then3 sets of inclined dumbel press superseted with 3 sets of flat flies. sometimesyou can do an afterburn move like doing flies then presses with no rest. then you move to your pushups
> . You can do shoulder shrugs  with lateral raises, and dumbell shoulder presses, and front raise (light), and dumbell rear deltoids reverse flies (light weight)
> =p


jaja sorry to bother you man but you really confused me here Chest:3  sets of flat dumbell press then3 sets of inclined dumbel press   superseted with 3 sets of flat flies. sometimes you can do an afterburn   move like doing flies then presses with no rest. then you move to your   pushups
. You can do shoulder shrugs  with lateral raises, and dumbell shoulder   presses, and front raise (light), and dumbell rear deltoids reverse   flies (light weight).

The original format is this:
Superset1: Chest flies and External rotation rest 30-90 seconds for next superset

Superset2:Chest Press,Front raise and lateral raise, i combine them   instead of doing them separately like 12 reps front raise i do 1 front   raise then 1 lateral raise etc.. etc.. 30-90 seconds rest for next   superset 

Superset3:Incline Fly and Shrugs Rest 30-90 seconds for next superset

Superset4:Incline Press and Incline Pushups 60-90 Seconds rest. Repeat

Then just repeat everything 3 times

I just dont really how my workout should look like?
Like this?
3 sets dumbbell press

3 sets of dumbbell incline press superseted with flies

3 sets of flies superseted with Dumbbell press and incline or flat pushups 

and then move to shoulders?

3 sets alternating shoulder press

3 sets front and straight arm side raise like i told you i do these like  1 rep front then 1 rep straight arm side raise, i use light weight and  do 20 reps so it is 10 reps in each, but i you want me to do it  separately that's fine just tell me, oh one more thing thought the side  raise you put was bent arm or straight arm?

3 sets reverse flies

3 sets external rotation? maybe replace this for the dumbbell shoulder  press, since my injury was caused when i was doing that so i don't know  if it is safe even with low weight but you are the expert so ill leave  that to you jaja

like that? I am nice and sore from the one i did, cant wait for back and  biceps on Thursday 6 supersets of mass destruction jajaaj, so again  pullups i do them slowly until i fail and then bang out 5-10 more reps  assisted maybe more? or is it enough with those few 8-10 pullups i do  slowly? im guessing since it is isometric kind of, it works just as well  as doing 20 reps at a normal speed. 		Srry i posted it here incase you dont get it in the Private Message.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 8, 2011)

I tore my rotator cuff about three years ago and unlike the advice above that I didn't recieved kept going at it and almost injured myself permenantly until like the above advice saved my cuff to heal.  It will never fully heal up due to it being a tear but will but almost 100% if you let the time heal it.  I did a lot of pool exercise, slow swimming and rotating my army in circles and other motions to help re-build muscle around and keep my range of motion normal.  It hurts like fire at first but after about month I got stronger and don't regret the TIME I took off to heal.  I then used a lot of strength band resistance and eventually eased back into weight, total healing time about four months.  Hang in there bro, sorry to hear that but you will get better bro!!!


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 8, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I tore my rotator cuff about three years ago and unlike the advice above that I didn't recieved kept going at it and almost injured myself permenantly until like the above advice saved my cuff to heal.  It will never fully heal up due to it being a tear but will but almost 100% if you let the time heal it.  I did a lot of pool exercise, slow swimming and rotating my army in circles and other motions to help re-build muscle around and keep my range of motion normal.  It hurts like fire at first but after about month I got stronger and don't regret the TIME I took off to heal.  I then used a lot of strength band resistance and eventually eased back into weight, total healing time about four months.  Hang in there bro, sorry to hear that but you will get better bro!!!



Damn man that sucks, i guess you learned the hard way jaajja, the first week i was really bummed i couldn't do anything, then i starting posting this on the internet, and finally on this forum, someone answered, and i feel pretty good its been about a month, and my shoulder feels great, minimum pain, i could do the exercises with no pain at all, really cool, im actually glad i kind of injured it because that is a lesson, ive learned alot about the shoulder and what a crazy joint it is, how to take care of it etc.., and now im following this routine, which is intense but save for my shoulder and as you can see i am not rushing, taking my time between workouts, chest and shoulder rest two days do abs in between this days, then back and biceps rest 1 day, tricep rest 1 day legs and repeat, hopefully one month of that and ill be good to go jaja, and you bet your ass im NEVER doing upright rows again lol, i always knew something was wrong with that exercise jaja. and yeah right ego, stupid ego theres this qoute "Dont let your ego get in the way of you success" pretty awesome quote coming from a petty awesome man. Hope you never get injured again, but the question is not when are you going to get injured the question is how smart are you going to work around that injury.


----------



## Tuco (Nov 8, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Damn man that sucks, i guess you learned the hard way jaajja, the first week i was really bummed i couldn't do anything, then i starting posting this on the internet, and finally on this forum, someone answered, and i feel pretty good its been about a month, and my shoulder feels great, minimum pain, i could do the exercises with no pain at all, really cool, im actually glad i kind of injured it because that is a lesson, ive learned alot about the shoulder and what a crazy joint it is, how to take care of it etc.., and now im following this routine, which is intense but save for my shoulder and as you can see i am not rushing, taking my time between workouts, chest and shoulder rest two days do abs in between this days, then back and biceps rest 1 day, tricep rest 1 day legs and repeat, hopefully one month of that and ill be good to go jaja, and you bet your ass im NEVER doing upright rows again lol, i always knew something was wrong with that exercise jaja. and yeah right ego, stupid ego theres this qoute "Dont let your ego get in the way of you success" pretty awesome quote coming from a petty awesome man. Hope you never get injured again, but the question is not when are you going to get injured the question is how smart are you going to work around that injury.



Please stop using jajajaja, I feel like I'm reading a post from an illegal LOL


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 9, 2011)

You have to rest and when I mean by that is not weight training, just flexibility, and own resistance training.  You will be able to add weight back after about 6wks once the are has began to repair itself.  By not allowing proper time and healing you just continue to tear the area site over and over, leaving scar tissue this injuring yourself for life bro.  Take it easy and remember Rome wasn't built in a day!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## bjg (Nov 9, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> jaja sorry to bother you man but you really confused me here Chest:3 sets of flat dumbell press then3 sets of inclined dumbel press superseted with 3 sets of flat flies. sometimes you can do an afterburn move like doing flies then presses with no rest. then you move to your pushups
> . You can do shoulder shrugs with lateral raises, and dumbell shoulder presses, and front raise (light), and dumbell rear deltoids reverse flies (light weight).
> 
> The original format is this:
> ...


 
do presses then inclined presses superset with flies.

OR presses then..... flies superset with inclined press (afterburn)
then move to some push ups


DO NOT overdo it try not to go over a total of 9-10 sets for chest it is ok to do some exercises only 2 sets, 
and for shoulders and other muscles not over 9 sets total for each muscle
PATIENCE is your weapon as you get better increase your weights , if you feel worse reduce weight and increase rest period. It is also good to take a 4-5 days rest in 3 or 4 weeks. then start again your routine .


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> You have to rest and when I mean by that is not weight training, just flexibility, and own resistance training.  You will be able to add weight back after about 6wks once the are has began to repair itself.  By not allowing proper time and healing you just continue to tear the area site over and over, leaving scar tissue this injuring yourself for life bro.  Take it easy and remember Rome wasn't built in a day!
> 
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



It has actually been 4 weeks since the injury for those 4 weeks i didn't do any upper body workout just legs and abs, and some jump rope. Everyday i stretched, i did some yoga, did some rehab exercises, and now after those 4 weeks i started incorporating weight training, although on my first workout i did to much sets XD, i just fixed my routine. If something doesn't feels right ill stop.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 9, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Please stop using jajajaja, I feel like I'm reading a post from an illegal LOL


 
What do you think i am LOL, just kidding, ill try to.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

As with all these "diagnose my injury over the Internet" posts, I have to first suggest that you see a doctor if things don't improve or the pain persists for too long.  Only a trained physician that has the ability to do muscle/movement tests and possibly x-rays/visualization techniques can really give you a diagnosis.

With that said, my thought is that you are suffering from a minor impingment of the tendon on the long head of the biceps, and possibly some other tissues as well.  Impingement is a pinching of one of the soft tissues running through the subacromial space (The space below the acromion process on your scapula, that "pointy thing" on your shoulder).  This is commonly associated with anterior shoulder pain, and it typically only happens when your arms go overhead.  

Now, one of the tissues that runs through that space is the long head of the biceps tendon.  That would explain why you felt pain during curls initially as well.  The overhead movements were hurting because that tendon was getting pinched (AKA impingedment).  The curls hurt because it required use of the already inflamed tendon.

This is not a diagnosis, but a guess.  If you think this is the problem, as in a PT/orthopedist agrees, you may consider some prehabilitation type exercises.  As is the case with most lifting related shoulder problems, look up the following:

Rotator cuff strengthening exercises
Scapular stabilizer strengthening exercises
Thoracic spine mobility
Improving posterior shoulder capsule flexibility


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 9, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> As with all these "diagnose my injury over the Internet" posts, I have to first suggest that you see a doctor if things don't improve or the pain persists for too long.  Only a trained physician that has the ability to do muscle/movement tests and possibly x-rays/visualization techniques can really give you a diagnosis.
> 
> With that said, my thought is that you are suffering from a minor impingment of the tendon on the long head of the biceps, and possibly some other tissues as well.  Impingement is a pinching of one of the soft tissues running through the subacromial space (The space below the acromion process on your scapula, that "pointy thing" on your shoulder).  This is commonly associated with anterior shoulder pain, and it typically only happens when your arms go overhead.
> 
> ...



Yes that is what i think it is too, although you explained it more briefly, but if you see the post its been 3-4 weeks since the injury those 3-4 weeks i didn't do any upper body workout just legs  and abs, and some jump rope. Everyday i stretched, i did some yoga, did  some rehab exercises, and now after those 3-4 weeks i started  incorporating weight training, although on my first workout i did to  much sets XD, i just fixed my routine. If something doesn't feels right  ill stop. 		And of course im using moderately light weight and no jerking slow reps.
And yes the pain and discomfort has been going away with time, more that i thought it will, but as i read this injuries take a lot of dedication,patience and time to heal.


----------



## wasep11 (Nov 9, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> As with all these "diagnose my injury over the Internet" posts, I have to first suggest that you see a doctor if things don't improve or the pain persists for too long.  Only a trained physician that has the ability to do muscle/movement tests and possibly x-rays/visualization techniques can really give you a diagnosis.
> 
> With that said, my thought is that you are suffering from a minor impingment of the tendon on the long head of the biceps, and possibly some other tissues as well.  Impingement is a pinching of one of the soft tissues running through the subacromial space (The space below the acromion process on your scapula, that "pointy thing" on your shoulder).  This is commonly associated with anterior shoulder pain, and it typically only happens when your arms go overhead.
> 
> ...



Btw, thanks for the things to search, i did know about the rotator cuff strengthening and the scapula stabilizer, didn't know about the Thoracic spine mobility and the posterior capsule flexibility. Did know about how posture is involve in this, but didn't know how this was called


----------



## bjg (Nov 10, 2011)

wasep11 said:


> Btw, thanks for the things to search, i did know about the rotator cuff strengthening and the scapula stabilizer, didn't know about the Thoracic spine mobility and the posterior capsule flexibility. Did know about how posture is involve in this, but didn't know how this was called



 it is good to go to an orthopedic doctor specialized in sports injuries when injured, but in your case you are still far from having a critical case and get an  MRI and other imaging and tests your case is just minor  and you seem to know your body well and how to manage your injury so just stick with what you are doing and just be a good manager 
and speaking of doctors (i could not stop myself) there is a bunch of people on the anabolic zone threads that need to see a doctor!!!!


----------



## bjg (Nov 10, 2011)

i forgot an important detail, you have to avoid unnecessary efforts that puts stress on your shoulder in your every day life outside your workouts, avoid rough play with friends, unnecessary lifting etc.....


----------

